# New WoodWorking Web Site And needed tips on advertising



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi fellow jocks

i recently created my website with a webstore here is the link: http://www.newenglandwoodworking.webs.com/

If people could give me some suggestions for the site and tell me if you like it or not that would be great!

Sense i have the new website I'm trying to find ways to advertise i post videos on youtube (heres my channel: http://www.newenglandwoodworking.webs.com/) but haven't really been able to find any good advertising methods

please comment

Brett


----------



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

Me and my wife often use twitter to advertise ourselves. Its gotten some veiws. Also you can set up a google adwords campaign and get google analytics to track your progress.
And if your trying to sell you can get an etsy acount. Great way to sell online and maybe even local.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're better off selling your stuff on Etsy for where you're at.

Your stuff is craft-show type stuff. You'll get the most interest getting
out there in front of the public and peddling your wares in person.

Expecting to advertise your website and make sales from it is just not
likely to be a high-return on time or money invested activity for you
considering where you are in terms of unique product development.

Your website lacks sales copy as well, which is pretty much a recipe
for not selling anything.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

What is the purpose of your website?

Is it to sell things? If so you should have products on the front page and all the other stuff somewhere else as it doesn't create sales.

Are you trying to inform others? Need more words on the front page so I could understand that.

Are you trying to give away projects? If so, you need to put that front and center.

You need to create focus as to what your website is for and aim it in that direction. Currently your website looks like my desk with everything just scattered on top.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the feedback everybody i will try to fix the things you all suggested


----------



## NantahalaForestProds (Sep 9, 2011)

If you want to generate traffic to your site which in turn can create sales then you need to get relative links to your website. The links you provided on this page is a good way to start and youtube links are good also. I would suggest writing articles about what you do and posting them on article websites. But, by far some of the best links are those of any trade associations where you may be a member. If you get going and are generating enough income from your business then joining the Better Business Bureau and getting the back link to your site is worth the money.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

Brett- The advice on sales copy is good. You need to talk about each pen rather than relying on somebody wanting to buy one jut based on how it looks. I would also suggest using pen pictures of your actual available merchandise vs. a screen shot of an online pen design studio showing how it 'could' look.

The videos are great to have. In fact, having a video on your site gives you a huge boost in your Google ranking. Unfortunately people may never find you because that alone won't be enough. You need to get info on the pens with keywords that people are using as search terms. If your site has the ability to add meta data tags, get them in there.

Here's the link to my site. I'm sure there are things I can do to improve it, but maybe it can give you a few ideas to act on and start generating some $$. Best of luck!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't waste my money on Google Adwords… or any magazine ads either.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

In the form of constructive feedback I would say this. You have spelling errors in your thread above (sense when you meant since) and spelling errors on your web site. Specificially when you drill down on your "Store" (yo when you meant to). I don't mean to be too snarky but I find spelling errors from someone who is trying to sell me something to be less than professional. People who don't proof read their work are the same people who go out in public with thier fly down. Good luck on your web site…......


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a suggestion…check your spelling! Those little things on your cutting board are "feet" not " feat".
Also, I agree with adding comments to your pictures. I too am working on a website… You need to engage the potential customer.
Ellen


----------



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

I would start by getting a twitter and facebook account. For me this is a very valuable area for advertising quick and easy. This ofcource depends on the number of friends you have. Also etsy.com will help you get exposure and sell your goods easier. Next expand on what you are offering.

The best way to get traffic and high ranking is seo optimization. You need to create many more backlinks. This is a complicated process so just google seo and backlinks. I personally do this for several companies that I work with and there are many tricks to seo optimization but number #1 is make a content rich website!

jonny
http://www.jonnytranscend.com
http://jonnytranscend.wordpress.com


----------

